# Differences Between Genders?



## DogLover24 (Aug 2, 2015)

So the puppies we're on the waiting list for were born a few days ago, and we just received pictures. Obviously they're all adorable, but at the moment we have the choice between three boys and three girls. 

We know we want to base our choice mainly on personality when we meet them in around 6 weeks to pick, but we're unsure if there is any distinct difference in personality traits between girls and boys. Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't think there is any real difference - some boys will be loving, clingy and need to be stuck to you at all times, while others will be boisterous out going nut-jobs and the same can also be said about girls.
Personally I'd choose a girl every time


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Having had plenty of lovely dogs of both genders in my family I can honestly say there is no gender difference, what is key is to choose a healthy, confident pup with a non stop waggy tail and then work on socialization diligently.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I have had both genders over the year and loved both with no real difference in behaviour. I would say be honest with the breeder about your activity levels and experience and they will hopefully be able to guide you to the best pup for your family


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Well say what you want but I LOVE my boys!!' I have two boys and two girls. My girls are smart and feisty and they love me but my boys... They are in love with me. They want to be held and snuggled. They stick closer. I'll always get boys moving forward.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I'm for one of each. Like Donna says my two love me in different ways and in ways not so different too. Before I got Beemer I wasn't sure I wanted a boy. I got one of each as I heard that's the best combo of you are going to take litter mates. I don't regret either. And each cause problems in their own right. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

I only have a boy but he is SO affectionate and wants to be picked up and snuggled at all times. I'm sure whichever gender you get, you will be thrilled with your choice.


----------



## Bananas68 (Apr 8, 2015)

I have a boy cockapoo, he's smart but acts so silly. He's not one to be picked up and cuddled, he's always on the move and wants to go jump in the dirt. Never had a girl cockapoo, but used to have a female shih tzu and she was happiest just laying next to you in bed. Course that might be more of a breed difference then boy/girl difference


----------



## Bagpuss73 (Oct 12, 2015)

I'm still pretty new to this as I've only been a Cockapoo mummy for 2 weeks, but I love my little 11 week old boy pup. He is funny, loving and loves nothing more than to snuggle up on the sofa with me, but he also enjoys his own space from time to time. I also know from speaking to friends who have dogs that the females generally tend to favour the males of the family, whereas boys favour the females. I hope this is of some help to you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm with Donna, Mable is lovely but the boys are just on a slightly different level xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I wanted a girl because my girl Max was the world's best dog and the "lipstick" issue grossed me out. Somehow I got Rufus instead who has zero lipstick issues and the added bonus of a much cheaper and easier neuter. Rufus is a mega cuddle monster, but then again so was Max. My next dog will be a boy.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Wilfs 8 and I've only had one lipstick moment, that some people may remember, Fergus is only 2 but nothing with him and in our house it Mable who ' humps' x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Lol neither of my boys have ever had a lipstick problem. I think I would die. Ozzy is a bit humpy when one of the other dogs starts to get the better of him in running or what not but willow is my humper. She tried to hump Nick one night. He was horrified.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So my latest lipstick story - Beemer has a history of getting nicked near his peepee by groomers. And he'd recently been groomed when I was giving him a tummy rub when all of a sudden I saw what looked like an open wound/sore right at the tip of his peepee. Well I take my glasses off to get a closer look, shine the light from my phone so I an see, and what do I see? Not a sore, but a little turn on the lipstick tube. Yup. Not a sore. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## beekeeper (May 3, 2015)

Eew! Eew!


----------



## Peanut (Dec 1, 2013)

My girl, Peanut is mad as a box of frogs, cuddly in her own way: she gives kisses to you until you have a clean face. She loves live, hoomans, playing, running, squirrels, balls, jumping, running away and being mischievous. 

The boy, Coconut is calm, sensitive, sensible, loves cuddles and doesn't kiss much. He never goes away more than 10 meters from us in the park. He loves dogs, is very protective of his toys, his big sister and us. He is extremely loyal and a mummy's boy. He is not mischiveous (most of the time). 

We love them the same, but I have a soft spot for Peanut. My partner, on the other hand, has a soft spot for Coconut. 

If I had to choose another dog, I wouldn't know what to choose. I guess all down to you and the personality of the puppy.


----------



## DogLover24 (Aug 2, 2015)

Thanks to everyone for their replies. Still not sure which we'll end up with, just have to play it by ear I guess. Really just want a dog who's going to be an affectionate cuddle bug 

...And after so many years without a dog I'd completely forgotten about rockets/lipstick issues, ha! Finger's crossed won't have to deal with that too much if we do end up with a boy.


----------

